# Generous CEO Dan Price Pays Workers 70k Minimum Wage



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2021)

In a free market capitalist economy one CEO voluntarily pays employees 70k minimum wage because he feels is better for the well being of his workers and makes himself feel better that workers can make ends meet. He believes workers should get their fair share. And is successful at doing it and is running a successful business. 


This is a counter argument for the low minimum wage conservatives argue. Is a high minimum wage better for economy and should all other corporations be better off by following what this guy does?


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> In a free market capitalist economy one CEO voluntarily pays employees 70k minimum wage because he feels is better for the well being of his workers and makes himself feel better that workers can make ends meet. He believes workers should get their fair share. And is successful at doing it and is running a successful business.
> 
> 
> This is a counter argument for the low minimum wage conservatives argue. Is a high minimum wage better for economy and should all other corporations be better off by following what this guy does?




Conservatives fully support a private individual choosing to pay his employees more without a state mandate.  Has nothing to do with minimum wage arguments.

Labor scarcity increases wages, not state mandates.    Next door to me in North Dakota the starting wages at McDonalds and Walmart were over  $20 an hour (pre-pandemic and pre-biden attack on energy) and oil contractors would come through the drive thru offer them a $1000 signing bonus to drop the headset and get in the truck with an 80K-100K a year guarantee.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> ext door to me in North Dakota the starting wages at McDonalds and Walmart were over $20 an hour


Where in North Dakota?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I ask this since I live in Bismarck, the Walmart  in the south store was paying front end employees 12.50. OGP/ODP employees 15 dollars an hour. (I know this since I worked there previously about a month ago before switching to freelance work, in both positions)

And the subway there 9.50 dollars an hour. Meanwhile both McDonald locations paying 12-20- dollars.
I highly doubt it's over 20 dollars an hour in any of the situations you just stated, I'd happily make a phone call, record it, and ask the wage upfront. Unless your talking about management positions, which then well, obviously that's going to apply but only very few can pick those up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There's a reason we have a minimum wage. The second (to first depending on things) highest cost is labor. If a company can afford less staff, pay their workers less (there's a reason why child labor was prevented and a minimum wage was established and a work week) they absolutely would. There's a reason people aren't going back to their jobs after being fired. It's too little pay to keep them working.
You provide a job for the stability sake in a capitalist system, if you reveal how unstable your position is, how disposable you are, people are going to move on.

Minimum wage gives people a floor to stand on, it makes sure they can get you know... a home? Have necessities, live at least modest enough without too much worry, have healthcare covered. And enough money to cover more than just two months of rent and food and one medical cost problem.
Which by the way, none of that is true at all right now with current minimum wage.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2021)

For the too lazy to watch a video is this some kind of high end tech company or company that only needs a handful of employees? Packing boxes is a braindead effort, being the one to fix and reprogram the box packing robot...

Despite my opening part then videos on the matter


"The real minimum wage is zero"
If paying 70k then I am expecting fierce competition and cream of the crop to be the ones that get them.


----------

